

Google Search replaces + operator with quotation marks - antoncohen
http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=136861

======
DanBC
Do they know how frustrating this is for some people?

> _A particular word might not appear on a page in your results if there is
> sufficient other evidence that the page is relevant. The evidence might come
> from language analysis that Google has done or many other sources. For
> example, the query [ overhead view of the bellagio pool ] will give you nice
> overhead pictures from pages that do not include the word 'overhead.'_

The title of the parent is not quite accurate either. Quoting a single word
has been there for a while, and has always meant "Do not substitute this word;
search for this word exactly". Where + meant "always include this word in the
results".

I really wish Google had an options page for less 'clever' searching: I want
+, I want to "quote phrases", it'd be great if I could bracket some terms, and
I don't want any substitutions. And I really don't want any of my terms
silently dropped or subbed.

